# Windows 8 product key,how to find it??



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

okay guys, the problem is,im gonna swap mobos and i heard i have to re install my OS. i also heard that with window 8 you can change all the hard drive and nothing bad will happen but i also read on another site that this info was fake. so in case that i have to re install my OS id like to know where to find my OS product key if i never got the instalation disc because my windows 8 PC came with the OS installed already.THANKS guys i hope yall can help me.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

There should be s sticker on the machine with the key code.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The question came up in another forum a couple of days ago. I use "Speccy". It is a third party program, which analyses your computer and gives a complete readout, including the Key. It is far superior to the built in system tool program.

http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you mean by "swap mobos"? If you mean an exact replacement of a failed motherboard ask the supplier your question. If you mean to replace the motherboard with a different model Microsoft considers that a new computer, so since your OS seems to be OEM you will need to buy a new Product Key along with the installation media.


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> What do you mean by "swap mobos"? If you mean an exact replacement of a failed motherboard ask the supplier your question. If you mean to replace the motherboard with a different model Microsoft considers that a new computer, so since your OS seems to be OEM you will need to buy a new Product Key along with the installation media.


yes im replacing my current mobo with a new one because the old one has the cpu soldered to the mobo and i want to upgrade the cpu. dang it i didnt want to do that.(to get a new product key) hey guys what If i just start using Ubuntu and leave windows 8 available but not activated would that be okay?


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

davehc said:


> The question came up in another forum a couple of days ago. I use "Speccy". It is a third party program, which analyses your computer and gives a complete readout, including the Key. It is far superior to the built in system tool program.
> 
> http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download


thanks bro ima download it and see if it helps even though it seems i got an OEM OS so it might not work


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> what If i just start using Ubuntu and leave windows 8 available but not activated would that be okay?


Sure; and you can always call and plead your case with Microsoft.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it would be helpful if you told us exactly what the computer you have is - by way of make and full model and as you say that the processor is BGA - ball grid array - what the make and model of the motherboard is and what you are thinking of replacing it with

Whilst I agree with all that has been said - even if you can get round the problem of the product key - if it is embedded in the firmware - the UEFI - I am unsure of where you are going, as that Windows 8 installation on that hard drive is unlikely to even load when the drive is connected to a new motherboard.

If you supply some further detail, MAYBE we can advise you further - and is it Windows 8 or has it now become 8.1

Finally is this the same computer as your other topic
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1124394-my-windows-8-pc-freezes.html

as if so it appears you have problems with it


----------



## Bastiat (Oct 19, 2007)

You can always try this software to recover the key not just for Windows but other installed software as well:

http://recover-keys.com/


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes the key can be recovered but the problem is that it can't be used if the motherboard is changed.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

From personal experience, the Windows Product Key displayed by Speccy is NOT the true product key and is valueless for that use. I've no clue where that info originates. I've tried 5 different system info programs and they ALL display that same false Windows Product Key. I'm not confident it can be retrieved with any available program.

I downloaded the free demo version of Recover Keys and in that version the Windows Product Key is "Hidden" as is all the other product keys. Guess they just want to show you the GUI. Kind of a waste of time to try it, IMHO. They want $25 up front before you even know it will do what you want.  :down:


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have found that www.belarc.com will give you the license numbers of programs that need the numbers as well as identify everything on your computer. I keep a printed copy for each computer I work on.
VIcks


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

vicks said:


> I have found that www.belarc.com will give you the license numbers of programs that need the numbers as well as identify everything on your computer. I keep a printed copy for each computer I work on.
> VIcks


Ran Belarc. It shows the same incorrect Product Key as the others.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ray, how do you know that you are getting an incorrect Product Key with those applications? They are designed to show the currently used Product Key, and I have never before heard of them being inaccurate.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A motherboad can always fail. I've never tried discussing it with Microsoft but I guess there might be some kind of arrangement possible.

As for recovering the product key, *Magical Jelly Bean*, if any different form the other programs above, usually works good.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the system is UEFI with Windows pre installed by Dell Toshiba etc then the product key, or what might be better termed the licence key is embedded in the firmware and IMHO non of the aforementioned programs will find the key that is then recognised as good on the install of windows 8.


Normally of course the licence key is not required, as except in the case mentioned here - the replacement of the motherboard - the key is recognised as good when windows is re- installed


There is no doubt, again as has been previously mentioned that most of these products will find a key BUT it is NOT the key that will activate Windows 8 on that computer


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

raybro is correct. I have never had a use for it, but now, when I look at it, the key is incorrect. I had a browse on their forums and there was no positive answer other than that it used to work on XP!! It is suggested that if you buy the pro version you will get an accurate key . lol - good one!
But the thread has lead to an interesting turn- I tried Jelly bean and it also gave me a key which matches nothing in my product.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Because they all recover the key from he windows registry and that is NOT the key embedded in the firmware- as per my 16.


However as previously mentioned in the case of this topic and the replacement motherboard the first port of call is to the OEM supplier - although I feel reasonably certain the response will be = that it has to be paid for -as the board is being replaced because the BGA processor is not up to the performance wanted


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I ran Belarc and Speccy on my Lenovo.

Belarc gives me the Product Key that I am using for this Windows 8 Pro (actually now 8.1 Update 1).

Speccy gives me a Product Key that I do not recognize; my guess is that it is the Windows 8 OEM key that is embedded in the motherboard, but I know of no way to check that (except to install Windows 8 again).


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> I think it would be helpful if you told us exactly what the computer you have is - by way of make and full model and as you say that the processor is BGA - ball grid array - what the make and model of the motherboard is and what you are thinking of replacing it with
> 
> Whilst I agree with all that has been said - even if you can get round the problem of the product key - if it is embedded in the firmware - the UEFI - I am unsure of where you are going, as that Windows 8 installation on that hard drive is unlikely to even load when the drive is connected to a new motherboard.
> 
> ...


heres the link for my computer specs,and sadly i upgraded it to window 8.1 last week and yes its the same pc. Also im replacing the mobo with a msi a55m-e35 which is an AMD mobo too and the cpu is going to be an AMD A-6 5400k.
http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/si...ac.admitted=1398126968851.876444892.199480143


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Also guys i already used on of the programs yall recommended me called magic jelly beans or something like that so i got the product key but it seems that what macboatmaster said is true and it wont work even if i have the product key


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

sorry i just read the other comments..so yall are saying jellybeans doesnt work unless i buy the pro version? dang it..


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have found that the OEM versions installed version by the big boys never agree with the key code that is on the sticker. As long as one uses the Recover partition on the hard drive one does NOT need to enter the key code. But if one uses a third party copy of the OS, then the key code on the sticker must be used.

If you have a OEM installed OS, check out the System information and there you will see that the Key Code has "OEM" as the second group. The sticker will have a complete different code.

EDIT: I should have stated the above applies to Windows 7 and before. The Windows 8 machines, the last 3 digits are "OEM" and there is NO sticker as the Code is embedded.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Ray, how do you know that you are getting an incorrect Product Key with those applications? They are designed to show the currently used Product Key, and I have never before heard of them being inaccurate.


Because I have the original product keys for both my laptops and no program I have tried displays the same key. They do, however, all show the same incorrect key. I would point out that both laptops are Dell's. Perhaps that is a factor.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Just FYI on this subject... I recently had the mobo replaced under warranty in my Dell 5720 laptop running Win 8. The technician came to my home to do the work (nice touch). He then provided me with a plastic encased card with the NEW Windows Product Key on it. I used it to activate the OS, no problem.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

"Because they all recover the key from he windows registry and that is NOT the key embedded in the firmware- as per my 16."

The key, in much earlier OSs, was at
KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion]

This key does not exist in Windows 8 and after. (Not in mine anyway)

fwiw, I have in my home two Dell computers, and an Acer, without secure boot. My keys come from MSDN.
I have run four so-called key finders, ( including Belarc, Terry) on all of these computers. So far, I now have a host of "found" keys. None of these relate to any of my genuine known keys, so I doubt it is finding them in the registry. They seem to be a product of the programs imagination. 
I should also point out that one of these originally had an OEM installation, which has now been totally removed and a new installation applied.

The mystery continues.

I do wonder, if I used one of these keys to reactivate the installed Windows, if it would be accepted, but dare not try.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

raybro said:


> Just FYI on this subject... I recently had the mobo replaced under warranty in my Dell 5720 laptop running Win 8. The technician came to my home to do the work (nice touch). He then provided me with a plastic encased card with the NEW Windows Product Key on it. I used it to activate the OS, no problem.


Now that is news!

I read so many posts, regarding the issue of changing the motherboard. I now wonder why your experience would not be a standard practice.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I am still trying to find where tht D''ed key is, but I have found a program that really does come upwith the goods.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

davehc said:


> I am still trying to find where tht D''ed key is, but I have found a program that really does come up with the goods.


Tried the program on my Dell 1501 laptop running XP Home. Same bogus number as the others. Go figure.

BTW... I looked in the XP registry key you mentioned in post #26. There is clearly a product ID number there, but it is the same one shown on the My Computer properties/General tab. It is a completely different format from the standard key and contains the OEM characters. As you indicated, no such entry exists in Win 8 registry. However, the Win 8 My Computer properties does display what is identified as a product key in a 4 group, 5 digit format (20 characters) which contains the OEM characters. It bears no similarity to the real Product Key which is a mixed alpha-numeric, 5 group, 5 digit format (25 characters)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I have found that the OEM versions installed version by the big boys never agree with the key code that is on the sticker.


Exactly the way they are supposed to work. Your personal Product Key, the one on the COA sticker or embedded in a UEFI motherboard that is needed for a re-installation, is never the same as the OEM SLP key that the manufacturer uses to pre-activate your Windows and which, I'm pretty sure, is also used in Recovery partitions (and other Recovery media).

I don't know what you guys mean by "bogus" and "original" Product Keys, but my guess is that you mean "OEM SLP" and "embedded or on the COA sticker", respectively.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My colleague TerryNet is IMHO exactly correct in his post 30
How it works is this

Microsoft issue to the OEM lets say Dell a block of licence keys for Windows 8
Dell install windows 8 on a quantity of hard discs for a given model of a computer
They then when the hard disk is installed in the computer - authorise the licence with a product key - dedicated to that computer - that is the key embedded into the firmware.

That key is NOT the key that any of the aforementioned software will find.
Those products to the best of my knowledge will only find the key from the registry.
That key is the one that was created when the OS was installed - BUT it is NOT the key that will recognise an installation of Windows 8 as being the one to which the firmware key is tied.

If you upgrade Windows 8 to Windows 8.1 on the Microsoft update then a separate key is installed in that process in registry and if that is the case - then the software will find that key.

If of course your computer came with Windows 8 pre-installed and with a recovery partition, then as we all know the recovery is going back to 8 - not 8.1

ANY Windows 8 installation disc of exactly the same version as was installed originally by the OEM will USUALLY install and activate automatically when it detects the key in the firmware

The process is known as OEM activation procedure 3.0 or OA3 for short

*OEM Activation 3.0* (OA3) takes place at the factory. A digital product key (DPK) is installed on the motherboard BIOS during the manufacturing process. Windows 8 will activate automatically the first time the computer is connected to the Internet. With OA3-activated systems, most of the computer's hardware can be replaced without needing to reactivate the software through Microsoft.

It is tied closely to the UEFI and GPT system

manufacturers will be required to write a unique Windows product key -- which is associated with the hardware hash -- into the system's firmware and they digitally order a block of keys from Microsoft
"The new program enables OEMs to digitally order and receive product keys from, and report computer information to, Microsoft as well as enable activation of software on specific hardware.

When the production run is ended for a given specification, they digitally return the unused keys from the block and are credited by Microsoft.

However to complicate the issue further the UNIQUE key that is generated by the install and written to the firmware chip is NOT they key that any of the aforementioned products will find - AS FAR AS I AM AWARE.

There is existing a Microsoft tool for finding that key, but it is NOT of any benefit to the home user - as I have stated before the key is NOT required EXCEPT with a change of motherboard or possibly processor.


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

guys, i talked to a microsoft representative and he said that i have to contact my pcs manufacturer because its an OEM model but since my computers warranty expired like two months ago i have to pay if i want to talk to them..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

_Indeed - as I said back on post 18_

and of course although it is of no help to you - your choice to change is only your personal preference if the motherboard had failed albeit out of warrantry I feel certain you may have received some more help from the OEM or indeed from Microsoft

You may find and you will have to speak to them that the OEM or Microsoft - but Microsoft only from goodwill will sell you ONLY a product key - I believe the approx cost is 30$

Having looked at your computer from the link you provided I can quite understand why you wish to change the motherboard= it has as of course you are aware the 
AMD Fusion E2-1800 (Zacate) Dual Core processor soldered down on the motherboard 
TDP: 18W

 *I have NEVER quite understood the principle of installing in a desktop a motherboard with a processor that is basically designed for low-end laptops*

There is absolutely no doubt that it was for that purpose - at least as far as AMD was concerned
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E2-1800+APU

http://products.amd.com/en-us/NotebookAPUDetail.aspx?id=39

but then I suppose it is a question of market demand.

You may be interested and it only for interest sake to see the topic I assisted on here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1117384-wifes-new-computer-very-slow-2.html

post 17 onwards refers and post 30 shows the result - HOWEVER this person was never happy from the day they bought it and realised immediately that it was not suitable for their requirements as soon as I posted the processor specs - as I have to you.

*FINALLY I wish you the best of luck and hope it all works out for you.*


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

"I don't know what you guys mean by "bogus" and "original" Product Keys, but my guess is that you mean "OEM SLP" and "embedded or on the COA sticker", respectively."

Got to agree with that, Terry. At the start of this thread, my only direction was towards the key that one uses to activate the product, clear and simple. That is the only key I have been interested in finding on my computer, since.
Mac's post, with the mention of Dell procedure, is not applicable to my quest. My hard disks are sometimes swapped from (Dell) computer to computer. My installations are often MSDN or Technet, with the appropriate activation keys. The last program I used, actually found the correct* activation *key, so it is embedded somewhere.
Anyway, from my point of view, the thread has drifted somewhat, so I am out of here.


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> _Indeed - as I said back on post 18_
> 
> and of course although it is of no help to you - your choice to change is only your personal preference if the motherboard had failed albeit out of warrantry I feel certain you may have received some more help from the OEM or indeed from Microsoft
> 
> ...


 thanks bro,but idk why i ALSO play computer games (not fb games) games like team fortress. and it plays them fine as long as i dont put it in the highest settings. BUT i cant play all the games i like though thats why im doing this and also i take engineering design classes and i use autoCAD software and it takes like 2 min to load thats another reason why i wanna change the motherboard but it seems like itd be better if i dont mess with my motherboard as i can lose windows 8. BUT WHAT IM THINKING ABOUT is to use my new mobo and cpu just with Ubuntu and when i need to use windows to do certain stuff i can just change my mobo and boot to windows8 again. i just have to intall ubutu in my hard drive and thats it right?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I just cannot see that working - swopping the motherboard around when you want to boot 8
IMHO there is only one way to go - if you are set on a new motherboard and that is that you speak to HP and ask them how much they will charge for the supply of the install discs and a product key


If you draw a blank there from HP then I would recommend you speak to Microsoft explain the position and communicate to them the response from HP and ask Microsoft.


Until you can ascertain what is the response - you really cannot make a decision as far as I can see


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

the problem now is, that the people at hp want to charge me money if i ask them for help because my warranty expired like a while ago


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I am not surprised - they are running a business and as I have said - even if you had the key it would not activate Windows on a new motherboard
SO you need a key to do that - either from HP or from Microsoft and either way you are going to have to pay


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

OK GUYS i got probably the last question i will be asking yall: IF I JUST GET A BOOTABLE UBUNTU USB DRIVE, BOOT TO UBUNTU(on new motherboard) AND LEAVE WINDOWS ALONE. WILL I BE ABLE TO BOOT TO WINDOWS AND HAVE ALL MY FILES AND HAVING IT ACTIVATED JUST BY SWITCHING BACK TO MY OLD MOTHERBOARD???? OR IT WOULD DEACTIVATE ITSELF AS SOON AS I INSTALL MY NEW MOTHERBOARD AND CPU ON MY HARD DRIVE??


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> Well I am not surprised - they are running a business and as I have said - even if you had the key it would not activate Windows on a new motherboard
> SO you need a key to do that - either from HP or from Microsoft and either way you are going to have to pay


what if i do what i said on my last post?


----------



## jaws4316 (Mar 28, 2006)

MyKeyFinder from abelssoft is the only thing I've found to get your actual embedded key. Then when you get the unit put back together download this: en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso from google drive. Your key should work with that ISO, then you have to get all the updates and get on your microsoft account to get microsoft to "trust this PC" (make sure you give it the same name it had before.) Once that is done you can upgrade to windows 8.1 from the windows store. All this is IF changing the motherboard doesn't screw up the way microsoft recognizes your machine. I would try to transfer the BIOS to the new motherboard (if that is even possible.) If it was an HP product you also have the option of buying the recovery media directly from HP for less than $20. You have to find your exact model on their website and choose the "buy recovery media" option. But, again I'm not 100% sure the original recovery media will work with a new motherboard.


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

jaws4316 said:


> MyKeyFinder from abelssoft is the only thing I've found to get your actual embedded key. Then when you get the unit put back together download this: en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso from google drive. Your key should work with that ISO, then you have to get all the updates and get on your microsoft account to get microsoft to "trust this PC" (make sure you give it the same name it had before.) Once that is done you can upgrade to windows 8.1 from the windows store. All this is IF changing the motherboard doesn't screw up the way microsoft recognizes your machine. I would try to transfer the BIOS to the new motherboard (if that is even possible.) If it was an HP product you also have the option of buying the recovery media directly from HP for less than $20. You have to find your exact model on their website and choose the "buy recovery media" option. But, again I'm not 100% sure the original recovery media will work with a new motherboard.


but what if i just boot to ubuntu on my new motherboard,would it still deactivate windows?


----------



## jaws4316 (Mar 28, 2006)

to be switching motherboards every time you want to boot a different OS. As far as I know you have to have two things for Windows 8 to work. 1) a valid install of the OS on your hard drive, and 2) an embedded key in your BIOS that works to validate the installation. Nothing you do will "deactivate" Windows 8 per se, but if you boot your hard drive to a new motherboard (which will have a different BIOS chip) then microsoft won't recognize your copy of Windows as valid. That's why I suggested the above solution. First retrieve your embedded key # using MyKeyFinder (you will have to be booted up to the original motherboard to do that.) Then, put your new motherboard in, hook up the hard drive and install the ISO file I told you about on the hard drive. You will come to a box that will ask for the key. Enter the key and microsoft "should" validate that the key works with that ISO of Windows 8. My hard drive was wiped clean and this worked for me. However, I still had the original motherboard. I can't be 100% sure, but I don't think that changing the motherboard will make any difference. As long as you have that ISO and the original embedded key, I'm pretty sure it will work. If you already have an installation of Windows 8 on your hard drive, it may even work with that copy if you can get it to boot up just once and then go to settings, click PC info and click the link for change product key. Enter the original embedded key and hopefully it will validate. Then you can install Ubuntu (after Windows 8 is working) and you will be able to dual boot. If you want to dual boot then you should always have Windows first then Ubuntu. It can be made to work the other way around, but it's complicated and it's just much easier if you have Windows first because then Ubuntu will automatically set you up to dual boot while you are installing it. Hope this helps


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but I don't think that changing the motherboard will make any difference.


Why? With XP, Vista and Windows 7 Microsoft has considered a different motherboard to be a different computer. Why do you not think that they are continuing this practice for Windows 8?


----------



## jaws4316 (Mar 28, 2006)

They quite probably DO consider it a different computer, I'm just not sure if they have any way to tell that you changed the motherboard when you try to validate windows. Even if they do, if the new motherboard has a BIOS setup that was commonly used for computers made in the U.S. and Canada then "en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso from google drive" is likely to validate as long as you have an original embedded key. Microsoft may just be that tight that they would find a way to detect a new motherboard and realize that the key and the motherboard don't go together. I just thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have posted a few times on this topic and whilst I appreciate fully that money is in short supply for many people, a new motherboard and processor is going to cost any way.
I can quite understand the hesitation to speak to HP when they will not even talk until paid, but I feel certain that the appropriate call to Microsoft, explaining the position and asking if they could kindly advise him, is the way forward


Obviously this would need to be done - whilst there is a working Windows 8 on that present motherboard
I do appreciate that Microsoft would only be helping by way of a favour so to speak, as it is the OEM supplier to where the usual approach is made.


I have only ever had good results from Microsoft.


I have no idea if the suggestion by jaws4316 will work, but I am certain that the call to Microsoft even although it is a paid for call is the way forward - before trying anything with the new motherboard and the existing windows 8 installation on the hard drive.


----------



## jaws4316 (Mar 28, 2006)

on how much money one is comfortable spending. Hp could definitely be helpful, and their solution was much cheaper than Microsoft in my case. I'm unemployed, so when my computer crashed, spending money to fix it wasn't an option for me. I found the help and resources to fix it myself for free on the internet. I do see your point though. Someone who is willing to shell out for a new motherboard can probably afford to pay HP a few bucks to get the resources they need.


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

jaws4316 said:


> to be switching motherboards every time you want to boot a different OS. As far as I know you have to have two things for Windows 8 to work. 1) a valid install of the OS on your hard drive, and 2) an embedded key in your BIOS that works to validate the installation. Nothing you do will "deactivate" Windows 8 per se, but if you boot your hard drive to a new motherboard (which will have a different BIOS chip) then microsoft won't recognize your copy of Windows as valid. That's why I suggested the above solution. First retrieve your embedded key # using MyKeyFinder (you will have to be booted up to the original motherboard to do that.) Then, put your new motherboard in, hook up the hard drive and install the ISO file I told you about on the hard drive. You will come to a box that will ask for the key. Enter the key and microsoft "should" validate that the key works with that ISO of Windows 8. My hard drive was wiped clean and this worked for me. However, I still had the original motherboard. I can't be 100% sure, but I don't think that changing the motherboard will make any difference. As long as you have that ISO and the original embedded key, I'm pretty sure it will work. If you already have an installation of Windows 8 on your hard drive, it may even work with that copy if you can get it to boot up just once and then go to settings, click PC info and click the link for change product key. Enter the original embedded key and hopefully it will validate. Then you can install Ubuntu (after Windows 8 is working) and you will be able to dual boot. If you want to dual boot then you should always have Windows first then Ubuntu. It can be made to work the other way around, but it's complicated and it's just much easier if you have Windows first because then Ubuntu will automatically set you up to dual boot while you are installing it. Hope this helps


I JUST DOWNLOADED GOOGLE DRIVE.so where do i get the iso file?? i want to try what you told me and see if it works


----------



## markos4 (Apr 24, 2013)

hey bro i just tried downloading it but it didnt let me because it says that too many ppl is being downloading it and the server is busy at the moment. ?


----------



## jaws4316 (Mar 28, 2006)

en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso Is what you need. Do a search for that and you will find a download link from google drive. It's difficult to get because sometimes you get that message you were talking about. "File has been accessed by too many users" or something like that. You just have to keep checking back, and even when you can start the download it sometimes fails. It failed on me three times before I finally got it to work. If it's giving you an estimated time of 3 or 4 hours it will probably get 1 second from finishing and then fail, but if you get lucky somehow it will download in about an hour and 20 minutes, and that's when it succeeds. Sorry, I wish I knew any other place to get it, but that's the only link I've found that works (sometimes.)


----------



## jaws4316 (Mar 28, 2006)

Were you able to get your Bios embedded key? & Where are you located? As far as I know that ISO will only work on equipment originally sold in the U.S. and Canada that came with windows 8 installed.


----------

